# Bassett Lowke 3/4 inch traction engine plans and parts



## tmuir (Jul 22, 2008)

I was cruising ebay the other night and saw some nice shiny looking parts for building the Bassett Lowke 3/4 inch traction engine.
The parts where reasonably priced so I thought what the heck and slapped a bid on and much to my surprise I won them.
Here is the ebay auctions.
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270255740335&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270255741988&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017

Now I'm a proud owner of about 10% of one of these TEs.
I've just ordered a reproduction of the pamphlet to build this engine but I still need the plans and obviously the rest of the castings.
I don't plan to even consider to start working on this for 2 or 3 years to give myself a chance to acquire the skills needed and also to give myself a chance to find some of the other parts / castings.

Does anyone here have or know of anyone who has plans / castings for this TE they don't want and would be willing to part with for some cash?

For those that aren't familiar with this engine here is a picture of it from my 1950s Bassett lowke catalogue.






Yes this is something high to aim for, for a beginner but like I said I don't plan on starting this for a few years as I figure it will take me that long to source all the castings as this went out of production nearly 50 years ago.....


----------



## Brass_Machine (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice score. That will be a decent project for you!

Eric


----------



## Cedge (Jul 22, 2008)

Tony
I can see you're not one to shy away from the difficult...LOL. A few years ago I'd have predicted that you'd never manage to find all the items you'll need. That was also before the advent of the internet and Ebay. You'll need a lot of patience, a sharp eye and a bit of luck, but it just might happen. I wish you luck in finding what you need. Nice finds.

Steve


----------



## Metal Mickey (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm building a Fowler 2" A7 from MJ Engineering and if I was to give any advice it would be to buy/build the boiler first. The boiler forms the chassis really and everything needs to be built around this. I must admit I still would go the buy route and there are several boilermakers about in the UK. One of the best is a Young lady down in the West Country.....that's where I would suggest you start.......

If you want to see mine have a look at the Fowler section on my website www.mikes-models.com although at the moment all my available time is going into the building of the Mills 1.3cc diesel. However my plan for this year includes a target of having the Fowler on her own wheels and the steam chest bolted to the boiler.

One of the tasks I am not looking forward to is drilling holes in the boiler!!!!! to bolt the chest on and also to allow steam to get into the chest. I wish you well and will look out for your progress. Its an interesting scale I must admit. Mike


----------



## Bogstandard (Jul 22, 2008)

What I would suggest Tony, is put a want add on Chris Heapies site.

This gets thru to most serious model engineers in the UK. I have always had good results. I can't guarantee it, but you have to try all routes.

http://www.homeworkshop.org.uk/latest.html

Just tell them you will be visiting soon and can arrange to pick things up or have them sent to your base. And give them your normal email address.

Bogs


----------



## tmuir (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks Bogstandard, have placed a wanted advert there.


----------



## tmuir (Aug 25, 2008)

It's taken just over a month and I now have a set of plans for the engine.
The only down side is it doesn't give you the details in the gears, I guess they expected you to just buy them.....
Now I just need to track down some more castings. :
I don't plan to start on this for a while yet so hopefully some more will turn up before then.


----------



## Bogstandard (Aug 25, 2008)

Tony,

Repost your ad in where I told you to go before. You need to do it every month, usually at the start, as the site starts a new page at the beginning of each month and your previous add will be lost in time.
It will most probably take a bit of time, but eventually someone of relevance will notice your add and contact you.

John


----------

